# r35 front end



## skyholic (Sep 11, 2010)

just a question out of curiousity 

is there yet a r35 front end conversion available on the market ?

just remember a white stagea with a r35 front that looked real good


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

There is no "kit" available

One was done in japan where the back end was changed as well which looked good. There is also one in the Uk but it looks front heavy to me because the front is so much wider


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

Google Translate

Click on PC home and near the bottom, it says there just finalising the prices for their GTR front end.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R34-5 : What You Get When You Mix R34 and R35 | 2009 Nissan GT-R


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I think just a tastefully modified R34 with a R35 front end would look nice.


----------

